
They Documented the Coronavirus Crisis in Wuhan. Then They Vanished - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/14/business/wuhan-coronavirus-journalists.html
======
JudasGoat
Awesome of the Times to document this. I hope it helps these brave men.

